# Extremely alert newborn?



## jaytee146

From day one my lo has been extremely alert and active. when she was born her little eyes were swollen but after the swelling went down she's always had her eye's open. keep in mind she's only a week old. last nite after she fed she sat in my lap messed with her hands and watched tv. my mom and i are debating as to how much she Can see. she stared in the direction of the tv for thirty minutes until she got fussy and we had bath time. is it normal that my newborn is so alert? was she watching tv? during the day time we open the curtain's and door and when someone comes in she lifts Her head and tries to see what's going on:haha: everyone say's she's nosey like me but it make's me wonder :shrug:


----------



## J23

My LO was very alert from birth also, she would follow hand/toy froma week or so old and turned to noise my voice etc. Every baby is different, I figured she was just excites about the world!


----------



## Kiki09

My little one is like that, though we have not let him see the tv he appears to be v nosey if he hears a new voice or can hear one of us in the room he turns his head to see where they are.. He also has his eyes open a lot looking round..though I think they can't make out much just shapes etc


----------



## DazedConfused

Yep, sounds pretty usual :shrug:


----------



## jaytee146

I've noticed she responds to music just like she did inside the womb. whatever i play she'll make her eye's super huge and start pushing up off my lap. :rofl: i'm normally looking at her like ugh okay. . .


----------



## HippieJess

My LO was like this. We had a visiting nurse come out when LO was 6 days old & she was amazed at how alert LO was. She was also surprised by how much LO babbled, we're talking the full ba-da-goo sounds. When we went for her 1 week checkup, the doctor said it was a little unusual to be that alert & to babble that much at that age. Perfectly normal just "advanced".


----------



## sueh81

my lo is exactly the same!!! we were even surprised that he was lifting his head to look at us the day after he was born! he gets all excited when he's infront of the tv with cartoons on and makes gurgling sounds and kicks his legs! we're justy assuming he's getting excited aty all the colours he can see but i would really love to see what life is like through his eyes!!!


----------



## HungryHippo

Ours seems alert, too. I thought we were overstimulating her so we toned it down...and she's still alert (even in the dark!)


----------



## Kristinaw78

A few years back one of my children was overly alert and had a large sized head and M.C.F.D. which is known as C.P.S. in the states and a foster home tried stating my son must have had drugs and alcohol in his system. Thing is my son was tested right when he was born at the hospital but the worker did NOT like that the tests came out NEGATIVE and tried getting 2 OTHER DR'S to send him to a specialist and they refused to do so as there was no drugs or alcohol in my sons system. I didn't know that the ministry even thought I was drinking or doing drugs until the worker asked for my sons blood or urine test. Around 5-6 months old there is pictures of my son in a walker trying to walk he just like my third child well all 4 of my children were very alert and are all top mark students in their schools and my youngest throughout my pregnancy whenever I was in the hospital during the first few months of my pregnancy due to morning sickness I was doing drug and alcohol tests which I wasn't even informed about that I was doing until after blood work had been done and that came out clean. I know of a child who is a few months younger then my youngest child who was crawling at a very young age, had a large head and was "overly alert" and the parents didn't get accused of drugs and alcohol use. Their child just like mine and all of yours are very brilliant and gifted individuals. 

I am wondering where else online can I get information about overly alert babies as I am wanting to prove that they were wrong even though I was cleared by testing they still tried putting this label onto my child and onto me.


----------



## amjon

One of mine was super alert and looking out the window at birth. He still has to check everything out and will look all over a new place.


----------



## HKateH

My LO was always very alert. The phrase 'sleep when the baby sleeps' NEVER applied to us - he was too nosy to nap! Even now, at eight months, he's very alert. Not overly so - he can concentrate on toys and likes to play independently, but he's very interested in everything.


----------



## minties

4years ago my cousin was born. He stayed awake pretty much the entire first 24 hours of his life, just gazing at us all. He continued to be very alert, hardly ever napped, and now he's a super energetic, smart and witty little boy.


----------



## ispeakinsongs

Ella was like that and everyone always thought she was older than she was. All babies are different I guess :)


----------



## cat_reversing

my lo was/is like that always wanting to know what's going on.
At the beginning they can only see up to about 30 centimetres away, it's all a blur past that but they can see shadows.
unfortunately lo is so inquisitive it has been hard sometimes for her to sleep....


----------



## amjon

cat_reversing said:


> my lo was/is like that always wanting to know what's going on.
> At the beginning they can only see up to about 30 centimetres away, it's all a blur past that but they can see shadows.
> unfortunately lo is so inquisitive it has been hard sometimes for her to sleep....

I call BS on that determination. They have absolutely no way of knowing exactly what a newborn can see other than guessing. My newborn was clearly focusing at thing far away outside.


----------



## Nat0619

The phrase we heard constantly from everyone when Ciara was newborn was 'Isn't she alert?' She was awake a lot of the day right from birth and seemed to take everything in. She most definitely wasn't a 'just feed, sleep and poop' baby. She would stay awake an hour or more after a feed happily. Thankfully she has slept brilliantly at night from the start though.


----------



## kimmym

My DD was the same.i put it down to her being born way past her due date :shrugs: who knows if that theory has any truth to it though lol


----------



## bananaz

amjon said:


> I call BS on that determination. They have absolutely no way of knowing exactly what a newborn can see other than guessing. My newborn was clearly focusing at thing far away outside.

Yep, all information about infant development is based on scientists' random guesses.

Oh wait a minute :dohh:


----------



## Larkspur

amjon said:


> cat_reversing said:
> 
> 
> my lo was/is like that always wanting to know what's going on.
> At the beginning they can only see up to about 30 centimetres away, it's all a blur past that but they can see shadows.
> unfortunately lo is so inquisitive it has been hard sometimes for her to sleep....
> 
> I call BS on that determination. They have absolutely no way of knowing exactly what a newborn can see other than guessing. My newborn was clearly focusing at thing far away outside.Click to expand...

Well, I am not a pediatric opthamologist, but I think the methods for determining infant vision are more sophisticated than just a guess, and include experiments that analyse response to visual test strips, and also post-mortem studies. 

But I am sure there is some room for variation between individuals. Maybe your babies are super-advanced; if I recall correctly, you have said one of your children was talking at two months?


----------



## amjon

kimmym said:


> My DD was the same.i put it down to her being born way past her due date :shrugs: who knows if that theory has any truth to it though lol

Mine were 37 weekers so don't think so.


----------



## amjon

bananaz said:


> amjon said:
> 
> 
> I call BS on that determination. They have absolutely no way of knowing exactly what a newborn can see other than guessing. My newborn was clearly focusing at thing far away outside.
> 
> Yep, all information about infant development is based on scientists' random guesses.
> 
> Oh wait a minute :dohh:Click to expand...

There is absolutely no fool proof way they KNOW what a baby is seeing. The only way they could know is to ask them and I don't see any newborns giving them an answer. Everything else is a hypothesis that has absolutely no way to be proven!


----------



## amjon

Larkspur said:


> amjon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cat_reversing said:
> 
> 
> my lo was/is like that always wanting to know what's going on.
> At the beginning they can only see up to about 30 centimetres away, it's all a blur past that but they can see shadows.
> unfortunately lo is so inquisitive it has been hard sometimes for her to sleep....
> 
> I call BS on that determination. They have absolutely no way of knowing exactly what a newborn can see other than guessing. My newborn was clearly focusing at thing far away outside.Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I am not a pediatric opthamologist, but I think the methods for determining infant vision are more sophisticated than just a guess, and include experiments that analyse response to visual test strips, and also post-mortem studies.
> 
> But I am sure there is some room for variation between individuals. Maybe your babies are super-advanced; if I recall correctly, you have said one of your children was talking at two months?Click to expand...

So next time I go to the eye doctor and they ask, "is this better or this?" I'll just tell them to figure out what I can see with 100% certainty without any input from me. KNOWING what a baby can see is complete BS!


----------



## Leids

It is proven. The studies explain how they determined what a newborn can see in the first few sentences. It's not rocket science.


----------

